# Dexos oil



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Bought a new little Chevy about a month ago . Chevy specifies Dexos oil . From what I have figured out , this boils down to synthetic blend , at least .

I also have found out Mobil makes a Mobil synthetic and a Mobile 1 synthetic . Both of which , I think , are full synthetic ?

Please help me out if I have this wrong .

Thanks , 
God bless
Wyr


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

This was taking from here> http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/topic/143245-general-motors-dexos1-motor-oil-consumer-alert/


Everyone that has the "DEXOS 1" logo/name on the oil container has paid to have it licensed by GM.
It doesn't matter what brand / type of oil you use, you DO NOT have to use oil with that logo on it. As long as the oil manufacturer states that it meets the dexos specifications.

The Magnason Moss Act mentioned above states the dealer/manufacturer of a product can not force you to buy a specific branded product to keep your warranty intact, (such as a GM licensed Dexos product.)

Taken from Amsoil Website:
“Do 2011 GM vehicle owners have to use a dexos-licensed product?” No. You can use any product that meets dexos specifications. They are not required to use a GM-licensed product. GM has chosen to grant licenses only to companies that pay them a substantial fee. Some oil companies have chosen to make a product that meets the same standards as a licensed product without adding an unnecessary administrative cost to the product that consumers would be forced to pay. So long as the oil manufacturer warrants that the motor oil meets dexos specifications, it’s acceptable to use it.

F*ederal law prohibits a manufacturer from requiring the use of a specific brand in order to maintain warranty coverage*. The FTC recently issued a consumer alert to remind consumers that the automaker or dealer must prove a given product caused the need for repairs rather than denying warranty coverage on the basis of the product simply being used.
It is also worth noting that GM itself has acknowledged alternative engine oils may be used if dexos is unavailable. Owners manuals for 2011 GM cars state: “In the event that dexos-approved engine oil is not available at an oil change or for maintaining proper oil level, you may use substitute engine oil displaying the API Starburst symbol and of SAE 5W30 viscosity grade. Use of oils that do not meet the dexos specification, however, may result in reduced performance under certain circumstances.”


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

So far , I am finding it pretty common for the major brands of synthetic blends and full synthetic oils to carry the Dexos logo . So what you describe is not a big issue .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Just make sure the viscosity grade is right along with meeting the dexos requirements. Some vehicles are pretty touchy when it comes to oil viscosity.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

It calls for 5-30 viscosity .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Wyr, don't freak out over oil. It's not ATF or infamous Dexcool. Unless you fear warranty void, and then you have to service at dealer anyway, put her onto Amsoil and do oil changes every 10 to 12 000 miles, which is likely to be once a year or so. If it's brand new car, please, drive her like you mean it, or engine will start taking oil.* YOU* have to set piston rings tight into the cylinders. 
You also removed factory oil right away, right? Old timers say it's usually contaminated with engine break in particles. Your call.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

The car has an electronic oil monitoring system that is suppose to let you know when to change the oil .

I will probably drain the oil & change the filter , first time at about 3,000 miles . Using Mobile full synthetic and a Delco filter . There after , probably every 5,000 - 6,000 miles .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I spoke. Your car is as intelligent as its manufacturer. All that system does is mileage and some driving conditions algorithm to calculate about when to change oil. 
Like I said, it's your call. Hope you won't have to "should have listened to the guy" some time down the road.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Well , I have held with the 3,000 mile oil change period with conventional oil . Did not think 5,000 - 6,000 would be a problem with full synthetic oil ?

I have to say I am not greatly impressed by the looks of the little paper cartridge oil filter .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

5-6000 miles is not a problem with semi or full synthetic oils just make sure you use a high quality oil filter . I have seen many engine failures due to cheap oil filters coming apart and restricting oil passages. Also make sure you check oil levels on higher intervals some newer engines will use oil after 4-5000 miles so make sure you don't run it low.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

I ordered 4 Delco filters from RockAuto . Also got a Purilator filter as a package deal , from Advance , along with the 5 quarts of Mobile synthetic oil .

By cheap oil filter , I guess you mean off brand ? Wonder what the Chevy oil filter is going to look like at the 1st oil change at 3,000 miles ?

Thanks for the help . 

God bless
Wyr


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

By cheap I mean any of the budget filters, if it is half the price there is a reason. If you want to run Napa for example get Napa gold filters and so on. If you have a cartridge style be careful I stick to manufacture only as they don't all fit right.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

I will check the fit .

Thanks ,
Wyr
God bless


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

* What's The Best Way To Break-In A New Engine ?? 
 The Short Answer:*  *Run it Hard* *!*​ 
*Why ??* 
Nowadays, the * piston ring seal* is really what the break in process is all about. Contrary to popular belief, piston rings don't seal the combustion pressure by spring tension. Ring tension is necessary only to "scrape" the oil to prevent it from entering the combustion chamber.

If you think about it, the ring exerts maybe 5-10 lbs of spring tension against the cylinder wall ... 
How can such a small amount of spring tension seal against thousands of 
PSI (Pounds Per Square Inch) of combustion pressure ?? 
Of course it can't. 
*
 How Do Rings Seal Against Tremendous Combustion Pressure ??*​  From the actual gas pressure itself !! It passes over the top of the ring, and gets behind it to force it outward against the cylinder wall. The problem is that new rings are far from perfect and they must be worn in quite a bit in order to completely seal all the way around the bore. If the gas pressure is strong enough during the engine's first miles of operation (open that throttle !!!), then the entire ring will wear into 
the cylinder surface, to seal the combustion pressure as well as possible. 


*The Problem With "Easy Break In" ...* 
The honed crosshatch pattern in the cylinder bore acts like a file to allow the rings to wear. The rings quickly wear down the "peaks" of this roughness, regardless of how hard the engine is run. 

There's a very small window of opportunity to get the rings to seal really well ... the first 20 miles !! ​ If the rings aren't forced against the walls soon enough, they'll use up the roughness before they fully seat. Once that happens there is no solution but to re hone the cylinders, install new rings and start over again.
​


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's the whole link that goes into the proper break in. 

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm

I have done this on my last 3 new motors and they all seem to be doing even better.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Too late for me . Car now has a little over 2,600 miles on it .


Thanks ,
Wyr
God bless


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

When I build a engine, I test drive it with a regular drive. I also floor it a few times but I don't let the rpm's get to high. Flooring it set the rings. I don't build them hardly anymore because you can buy a crate engine or a used one a lot cheaper. Plus I've gotten lazy. :laughing:


----------

